# Autoloader Question?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

how does the gas piston in the autolaoding shotguns work?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Basically, gas from the "explosion" of the shotgun shell travels down the barrel, which about 1/3 to 1/2 way there are gas ports which direct some of the gases into the piston which in turn drives the action back.

On the other hand, inertia driven is where the action is drive back by the recoil of the shell explosion.

Thats at least my basic understanding of it.

Inertia's are suppose to be a bit more reliable, and gas driven's are suppose to have less felt recoil. I have no experience with that, but thats what I have heard.


----------

